# Ciamillo Negative GSL prototype.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Ciamillo has decided to push the weight edge on their strongest stopper. In the process they were able to drop 50 grams off the Negative G without loosing any braking power. I will be installing these today on a tt bike where a set of KCNC CB-1's now reside. I will post my ride report later.

For now some pictures:









































































I guess this really belongs here.


----------



## unit (Jun 11, 2008)

Juanmoretime said:


> I guess this really belongs here.


No it doesn't. It belongs on *MY* bike


----------



## boyschoirbj (Nov 25, 2008)

any recent reviews?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I've had this brake for a while on my tt bike. Yes its about 21 grams more than the KCNC CB-1 although its a much better stopper. The GSL does not flex like the CB-1 does so it modulates better and has such a more powerful feel at the lever. Since the CB-1 flexs you have a vague feeling at the lever although the brake does work. For a few more grams I rather have a brake that stops well but feels well too!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Dems be purty. I know they're still prototyping, but what other colors will they come in?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Any color that can be anodized. Purchaser's choice.


----------

